# Linux Samba HOWTO



## der Prof (24. Oktober 2007)

*Linux Samba Hilfe*

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte ein Linux-Laufwerk durch einen Windows 2000 Rechner benutzen.. also ein (Fileserver) mit Samba.. 

Das hier ist die smb.conf

```
[global]
        workgroup=Chaos
        wins support=yes

[GUEST] path=/guest
        valid users=root
        write able=yes
        browsable=yes
        public=yes
        create mode=0750

[public]
        comment=Public Stuff
        valid users=root
        path=/home/prof/Freigaben
        public=yes
        writable=yes
        printable=yes
[homes]
        comment=Home Directories
        valid users=root
        read only=No
        inherit acls=Yes
        browseable=No
[users]
        comment=All users
        path=/home/guest
        read only=No
[groups]
        comment=All groups
```

Einen Account habe ich ebenfalls angelegt


```
useradd guest -s /bin/false
smbpasswd -a guest
```

und die folgenden Verzeichnisse sind auch angelegt


```
bla:/guest
bla:/home/guest
bla:/etc/samba/home
bla:/etc/samba/profiles
bla:/etc/samba/NETLOGON
```

unter Windows bin ich der Domäne "CHAOS" angemeldet.. in der Netzwerkungebung ist die Arbeitsgruppe von Linux zu sehen und auch der Computername ist sichtbar.. wenn ich draufklicke kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

Auf \\Computername kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden. Windoff 

Was mache ich bloß falsch?..

MfG

P.S.: Ich bin Unix Afaenger..

*Edit: viele monate spaeter..       LOL ich mein LINUX


----------



## Culebra (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Prof,

zuerst einmal hätte ich da ein paar Fragen:
(1) Was soll der Samba-Server denn machen? Soll er einfach Freigaben (möglicherweise ohne Passwort) zur Verfügung stellen, oder soll er in eine Arbeitsgruppe oder Domäne eingebunden werden. Du sagst, dass Dein Win2000 in einer Domäne ist...

In jedem Fall fällt mir dazu auf, dass in der [global] kein security= (user/share) ist. Wenn Du einfach nur ohne grosse Sicherheitsbedenken auf ein Samba-Laufwerk zugreifen willst, kannst Du security = share benutzen.

(2) Du erhälst eine Fehlermeldung beim Zugriff auf Samba. Ist Samba denn gestartet. Schau mal mit "ps -e", ob da die entsprechenden smbd- und nmbd-Prozesse laufen. Wenn nicht, schau mal in der Logdatei (/var/log/syslog oder /var/log/samba), was die Fehlermeldung ist.

(3) Solltest Du tatsächlich in einer Domäne sein, dann ist dort wohl ein Domänencontroller und folglich möglicherweise ein WINS-Server. Dann solltest Du den Eintrag über "wins-support" streichen und stattdessen "wins server = x.x.x.x" mit der entsprechenden IP angeben. Dieser Punkt sollte sich aber nicht auf Dein Problem auswirken.

So, das erst einmal zum Anfang...

Grüsse...


----------



## Culebra (24. Oktober 2007)

Hier noch ein Nachtrag:

Unter den Freigaben schreibst Du

```
valid users=root
```
stattdessen sollte dort wohl

```
invalid users=root
```
stehen.

Ausserdem sollte unter [GUEST] "writable" statt "write able" stehen.


----------



## der Prof (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Danke für die Hilfe.. also ich habs gestern nochmal versucht allerdings war es ein Hoffnungsloser Fall.. hab SuSe platt gemacht und durch Ubuntu ersetzt irgendwie funktioniert des jetzt ~~


```
[global]

encrypt passwords=yes
security=user

[Root]
path = /home/prof/Root
comment = dies ist ein kommentar
available = yes
browsable = yes
public = no
write able = yes
guest ok=yes
valid users=Root
create mode = 0750

[Gast]
path=/home/prof/Gast
comment = dies ist ein kommentar
write able=yes
browsable=yes
guest ok=yes
public=no
valid users=gast
create mode = 0750

[Public]
path = /home/prof/Public
comment = dies ist ein kommentar
write able=yes
browsable=yes
guest ok=no
public=yes
create mode = 0770
```

Domäne "Chaos" war falsch sry.. ich meinte Arbeitsgruppe  ^^ also Lokal.. noch ne Frage.. der Zugriff auf den "Fileserver" funktioniert jetzt ohne Probleme allerdings ist die Arbeitsgruppe "Chaos" unter der Netzwerkumgebung nicht zu sehen wenn ich in einer anderen bin.. is dat normal oder gibt es da noch etwas zu machen..

THX

MfG

*Edit: ähm ich hab noch ein Problem^^ wenn ich von Windoff ne Datei auf den server kopieren möchte sagt er "Datei kann nicht kopiert werden: Der Zugriff wurde verweigert: Die quelldatei ist möglicherweise geöffnet?.."  lol was laber der..


----------

